# HEY! What happened to Alise - you know - that girl who asked to be bombed?!?!?



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

It was Monday or Tuesday, you know the one with mommies address and used blue font - she started a thread asking to be bombed - and the guys where gently (sort-of) telling her that wasn't too cool, and I stepped away for an hour or so - and when I came back and it all seemed to just disappear - or was I hallucinating?


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2012)

Deleted, disappeared. Never happened. What thread are you referring to?!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I hate when that happens... I just looked around and can't find where the hell all my hair went!!!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

Oldmso54 said:


> I hate when that happens... I just looked around and can't find where the hell all my hair went!!!


LOL :rofl:


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> I hate when that happens... I just looked around and can't find where the hell all my hair went!!!


:lol: If you find out, let me know. I'd like to have mine back too.


----------



## abhoe (Feb 29, 2012)

Maybe her worst fears have come to fruition.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> I hate when that happens... I just looked around and can't find where the hell all my hair went!!!





36Bones said:


> :lol: If you find out, let me know. I'd like to have mine back too.


Look on your back guys, that's where I found most of mine.


----------



## abhoe (Feb 29, 2012)

mcgreggor57 said:


> Look on your back guys, that's where I found most of mine.


AHAHAHAHAHAH :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

mcgreggor57 said:


> Look on your back guys, that's where I found most of mine.


LANDSLIDE!


----------



## don24 (Apr 1, 2012)

mcgreggor57 said:


> Look on your back guys, that's where I found most of mine.


my wife calls me silverback now


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Totally off topic... (not that this thread was sticking to topic all that well anyway :lol: ) but the first part of the subject made me think of Dr. Hook... "Alice! Who the **** is Alice?"


----------



## m00chness (May 28, 2011)

To respond to the OP, mods deleted the thread, and rightfully so. There was too many things going on in that thing, and it was best to make it go bye bye.


----------



## Mr.Cam (Jun 9, 2012)

don24 said:


> my wife calls me silverback now


My hairline is my ankles


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

m00chness said:


> To respond to the OP, mods deleted the thread, and rightfully so. There was too many things going on in that thing, and it was best to make it go bye bye.


Eh - I've seen far worse threads go on longer... I must have missed something in that thread because I really didn't see anything that bad? :dunno: Just MHO


----------



## m00chness (May 28, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Eh - I've seen far worse threads go on longer... I must have missed something in that thread because I really didn't see anything that bad? :dunno: Just MHO


I don't necessarily disagree with that, but I don't think there was much positive coming out of it. Just my opinion though, and you know what that is worth...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> I hate when that happens... I just looked around and can't find where the hell my *mind* went!!!


fixed it for ya, Numbnuts


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> fixed it for ya, Numbnuts


Did someone say Numbats? :tease:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Did someone say Numbats? :tease:


You willingly live near things that look like that, Warren, and yet you wonder why we think you're nuts?


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

give the girl a break,after all she did have plenty of encouragement:
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ng-cigars-people-puff-should-i-concerned.html

9405 5036 9930 0088 6582 08
9405 5036 9930 0082 6582 22


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

Anything for a chance to send a bomb, huh Ron?!?!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

wacbzz said:


> Anything for a chance to send a bomb, huh Ron?!?!


no,just being nice wil...


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

shuckins said:


> no,just being *destructive* wil...


Fixed that for you.


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

shuckins said:


> no,just being nice wil...





AStateJB said:


> shuckins said:
> 
> 
> > no,just being *destructive* wil...
> ...


In a very good way, _exactly_! :biglaugh:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

shuckins said:


> give the girl a break,after all she did have plenty of encouragement:
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ng-cigars-people-puff-should-i-concerned.html
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0088 6582 08
> 9405 5036 9930 0082 6582 22


I'm with you Ron - nobody to blame but all of us Puffers!!!!


----------



## penguinshockey (Aug 31, 2010)

shuckins said:


> no,just being nice wil...


Me too! Don't think she'll have much more room in that 50 count humi of hers when we're finished ...


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

shuckins said:


> give the girl a break,after all she did have plenty of encouragement:
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ng-cigars-people-puff-should-i-concerned.html
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0088 6582 08
> 9405 5036 9930 0082 6582 22


There aren't a whole lot of people that I agree with without question, but in this context, if Ron says give her a break, I will. No research or thought needed here, when Ron speaks, based on his track record around here, we should listen.



Oldmso54 said:


> I'm with you Ron - nobody to blame but all of us Puffers!!!!


If it were up to Shawn, everyone would get a break. I don't think he has ever seen the bad in anybody...(that was meant as a compliment buddy, but I'm sure you assumed that anyway lol) As for your hair, my sister is a "stylist" at the hair club for men, and if you need a consultation or something, I'm sure I could arrange that, just sayin'


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> As for your hair, my sister is a "stylist" at the hair club for men, and if you need a consultation or something, I'm sure I could arrange that, just sayin'


Ummmmmm have you seen Shawn before?????? I don't think there's much hope....... LMAO!!!

(Just kidding Bro!!!)


----------



## Eleigh (Jun 8, 2012)

Who in their right mind would ask to be bombed? Hung drawn and quartered I say! :tape2:


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Eleigh said:


> Who in their right mind would ask to be bombed? Hung drawn and quartered I say! :tape2:


Relax Leigh, it was apparently a misunderstanding. Ron took care of it anyway, so no worries.


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

lostdog13 said:


> Relax Leigh, it was apparently a misunderstanding. Ron took care of it anyway, so no worries.


That was a witty little joke, methinks. Well played, Leigh.


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

icwhatudidthere
haha


Eleigh said:


> Who in their right mind would ask to be bombed? Hung drawn and quartered I say! :tape2:


----------



## Eleigh (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I hate deleted threads, I think locking is good enough at all times.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> Ummmmmm have you seen Shawn before?????? I don't think there's much hope....... LMAO!!!
> 
> (Just kidding Bro!!!)


ound: coming from "Mr. Clean" himself lol


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

smelvis said:


> I hate deleted threads, I think locking is good enough at all times.


That was my original thought - I was typing a response to Alise basically saying I didn't think she meant any malice - but when I posted it the thread disappeared - not closed - gone completely.
That post was stressing how new members absolutely must read the noob stickies - and start an introductory thread.

Any time you see a noob make a goof like Alise did - or just start posting without an introduction thread - one thing is for sure - they did not take the time to read the noob stickies - none of this would have happened if she had.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

FWTX said:


> That was my original thought - I was typing a response to Alise basically saying I didn't think she meant any malice - but when I posted it the thread disappeared - not closed - gone completely.
> That post was stressing how new members absolutely must read the noob stickies - and start an introductory thread.
> 
> Any time you see a noob make a goof like Alise did - or just start posting without an introduction thread - one thing is for sure - they did not take the time to read the noob stickies - none of this would have happened if she had.


I have no idea what the thread said I don't get to see it.


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Maybe I just dreamed it...


----------

